#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Казахстан >  > > >  >  >  Встречи с буддистами в Алма-Ате

## Игорь Берхин

7-11 апреля я буду в Алма-Ате по приглашению йога-студии "Асфадель".

Мне так и не удалось узнать, есть ли в Алма-Ате какие-то буддийские группы помимо "Алмазного пути", но если такие группы есть и у них есть желание встретиться, то у меня будет такая возможность ПОМИМО официальных мероприятий.

Можно писать мне на мэйл igor.berkhin @ gmail.com или найти меня по телефону через организаторов мероприятия (контакты по ссылкам)

http://fyt.kz/meditazia
http://vkontakte.ru/event23477096

----------

